# 91 max battery drain



## James Con (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know what the amperage should be between the battery and the battery cable on a 91 max, assuming there is nothing on in the car but the constant power items eg.radio, ecm. I can't seem to find what's killing three brand new battery's over a three day span. I even put a negative disconnect on the battery and if I disconnect the negative it will sit for a week without discharging. I haven't driven the car since the battery problem so I can't say the alternator is bad. Any advice would be helpful. Also I did the whole fuse pull thing and the only circuit that had a milliamp draw was the electron batt circuit. I think that is the ECM correct me if I am wrong. Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------

